# Baby Cockatiel Broken Feet? Need Advice PLEASE



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone:

We have a cockatiel baby that seem to have a feet problem. Please see picture for reference. 

It was starting to limbing around. We noticed that one of its feet is swollen and the feet might be broken due to its awkward bone structure. 

We think that the leg was broken somehow and now it tries to heal? could it be? but it is getting swollen a lot lately.

This has been continue for 2 days already.

We want to bring it to the vet, but we do not have a mobile brooder to keep it warm for a 1 hour drive to an avian vet. It is really cold in Toronto right now. We are afraid that the baby cockatiel might chill to death on its way to the vet. 

Questions:

Is there any way to reduce to swollening? like a home remedy?
Should we wait until the cockatiel have more feather before seeing a vet?
What is the best way to keep the baby cockatiel warm without a mobile brooder? 

Thanks for those who read this post!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I can't tell very much from the first picture because of the red line, but it almost looks like the foot is upside down with the toes pointing up. The leg does look swollen in the second picture.

Since he's had symptoms for two days you need to get him to a vet ASAP. Babies' bones grow VERY quickly and you don't want this to heal in the wrong position. You can use a hot water bottle to help him stay warm, or maybe one of those warm hands/warm feet chemical warmers made for people to use outdoors (make sure it doesn't smell). Maybe you could find some kind of adapter plug that would let you plug in a heating pad in the car. 

If all else fails you could wrap him up lightly and stick him down the front of your shirt. I'm not kidding. I've heard of women saving eggs and babies during a power failure by putting them in their bra. I volunteer with a hummingbird banding project, and if a bird gets chilled somebody sticks it down their shirt to warm if up.


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

omg  poor chick


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for everyone concern.

The baby cockatiel leg swollen less and it can stand up by itself. We are still planning to arrange a visit to the vet. Probably we will wait until it feather up more, because we don't want it to be chilled. 

We did a lot of research lately in regards to avian vet practice. For some reason, many cockatiels seem to pass away after a surgery. 

Does anyone have a cockatiel that had a surgery and survive til now?

Thanks


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

If you look up the Pet Medical Crisis Fund on Facebook you will see two cockatiels who were attacked in their aviary - one lost a leg, and another lost a wing. They were very badly injured. Both went for surgery and both survived (father and son).

My bird didn't survive his surgery, but I am so glad the other two did. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The longer you wait the higher the risks are that the damage will be permanent and unrepairable. Please, take the baby to the vet ASAP and hope that it's not too late already. You can find a way to keep him warm.


----------



## soosler (Feb 5, 2013)

Please take him to the vet. Please update we are dieing!


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

The longer you wait you risk it healing improperly and being much harder to fix or maybe never being able to fix. The bird needs the vet YESTERDAY! Your worrying about the wrong thing.


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

huson said:


> Hi everyone:
> 
> We have a cockatiel baby that seem to have a feet problem. Please see picture for reference.
> 
> ...


There are small pet carriers which could be wrapped in blankets then you can run to your car really fast. You'll need someone to turn on the heat in advance. I find it odd for a car not to have heating...in Ontario


----------

